# 3DS or NGP (PSP2)



## petspaps (Jan 27, 2011)

Before we start am already well aware with the previous thread, but lets focus this one more squarely around the new systems.

3DS Specs 


Spoiler



Size (when closed): Approximately 5.3 inches wide, 2.9 inches long, 0.8 inches tall. 
Weight: Approximately 8 ounces.
Look: The design is pretty much finalized.
Top Screen: 3.53-inch 15:9 LCD display, enabling 3D without the need for special glasses; 800x240 pixel resolution (400 pixels are allocated for each eye to enable 3D viewing). 
Touch Screen: 3.02-inch LCD with 320x240 pixel resolution with a touch screen. 
Cameras: One inner camera and outer camera with 640x480 (0.3 Mega) pixel resolution. The outer camera has two lenses to allow 3D pictures to be taken.
Pre-Installed Software: Software that is known to come with the 3DS at this time are, camera software, Augmented Reality Games, Mii Studio, Nintendo 3DS Sound, StreetPass Mii Plaza, and an Activity Log.
Nintendo 3DS Game Card: Can hold 2GB. Looks like a DS Game Card with plastic at the top right side. 
Wireless Communication: Multiple Nintendo 3DS systems can connect via a local wireless connection to let users communicate. Systems also can connect to LAN access points to access the Internet and allow people to enjoy games with others. Will support IEEE 802.11 with enhanced security (WPA/WPA2). Nintendo 3DS hardware is designed so that even when not in use, it can automatically exchange data with other Nintendo 3DS systems or receive data via the Internet while in sleep mode. 
Game Controls: Touch screen, embedded microphone, A/B/X/Y face buttons, + Control Pad, L/R buttons, Start and Select buttons, "Slide Pad" that allows 360-degree analog input, one inner camera, two outer cameras, motion sensor and a gyro sensor.
Other Controls: 3D Depth Slider to adjust level of 3D effect (can be scaled back or turned off completely depending on the preference of the user), Home button to call system function, Wireless switch to turn off wireless communications (even during game play)
Input/Output: A port that accepts both Nintendo 3DS game cards and game cards for the Nintendo DS™ family of systems, an SD memory card slot, an AC adapter connector, a charging cradle terminal and a stereo headphone output jack.
Sound: Stereo speakers positioned to the left and right of the top screen.
Battery: Lithium-ion battery
Languages: Not yet known.
Parental Controls:It will have Parental Controls. The extent of it is not yet known.
What's in the Package? The Nintendo 3DS will come packed with a charging stand, an AC adapter, a stylus, a 2 GB SD card, and 6 AR cards used for games using AR technologies.



NGP Specs 


Spoiler



CPU: ARM Cortex-A9 core (4 core)
GPU: SGX543MP4+
Dimensions: Approx. 182.0 x 18.6 x 83.5mm (width x height x depth) (tentative, excludes largest projection)
Screen: Touch screen 5 inches (16:9), 960 x 544, Approx. 16 million colors, OLED, Multi touch screen (capacitive type)
Rear touch pad: Multi touch pad (capacitive type)
Cameras: Front camera, Rear camera
Sound: Built-in stereo speakers, Built-in microphone
Sensors: Six-axis motion sensing system (three-axis gyroscope, three-axis accelerometer), Three-axis electronic compass
Location: Built-in GPS, Wi-Fi location service support
Keys/Switches: PS button, Power button, Directional buttons (Up/Down/Right/Left), Action buttons (Triangle, Circle, Cross, Square), Shoulder buttons (Right/Left), Right stick, Left stick, START button, SELECT button, Volume buttons
Wireless communications: Mobile network connectivity (3G), IEEE 802.11b/g/n (n = 1x1)(Wi-Fi) (Infrastructure mode/Ad-hoc mode), Bluetooth 2.1+EDR (A2DP/AVRCP/HSP)
More details to be released



Achievement systems 


Spoiler



3DS will use Mii's, there has been some discussion and nintendo reps have said that the 3ds will not have a built in achievement system, however some devs are saying that there will be achievements, Nintendo may incorporate this in a later date.
NGP will use PSN's with trophies, trophies from PS3 are tranferable



Graphics


Spoiler



3DS uses glassless 3D based graphics with a depth slider, games run at around 30 fps with 3D and 60 fps in 2D.
NGP's graphics are closer to the PS3's, far closer to that, this is aided by the 5 inch oled touch screen. This is based on preliminary viewing



My Opinion 3D gaming isnt really worth is but the 3DS has still exited me so i will be going with that.
What do people think?

-Edit Achievements and My Op


----------



## +jump;+duck (Jan 27, 2011)

can't we have to vote for both?


----------



## RoMee (Jan 27, 2011)

I vote other. why??
because this is stupid, I'm getting both
both wins


----------



## petspaps (Jan 27, 2011)

if you wallets big enough put that as other


----------



## monkat (Jan 27, 2011)

petspaps said:
			
		

> 3DS will use Mii's and *an unknown achievement based system*



Where did you hear that?

Ninty has gone on record and said that the 3DS will *not* have achievements (they didn't say that they wouldn't add them later on, but y'know), but that they are not _against_ achievements.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure about achievements across the board (like with the 360), but this guy seems to suggest that there will be achievements - at least in Madden or in EA Sports games; something like the Wii Sports Resort stamps, I assume. But yeah, Nintendo's said no achievements for the time being. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> “Basically, the way the games are designed is they’re designed for you to explore the game yourself and have this sense of discovery. To that end, I think that when you look specifically at games from EAD and a lot of other games that Nintendo has developed a well, there are things you can do in the game that will result in some sort of reward or unexpected surprise. In my mind, that really encourages the sense of exploration rather than the sense of ‘If I do that, I’m going to get some sort of artificial point or score that’s going to make me feel better that I got this.’ And that, to me, is I think more compelling.”
> 
> - Bill Trinen, Nintendo of America



Any way, the 3DS is more appealing for me because of the games coming out on the system, but I'll hopefully manage to have both in my hand some day.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 27, 2011)

3DS!!!!!!!! (duh)


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2011)

Out of the two I'd choose the 3DS. Nintendo exclusives beat Sony exclusives any day.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 27, 2011)

The 3DS will not have an achievement system, Super Street Fighter IV will (I think, it's SSF, it may be another title).

And about the question. It will be PSP vs DS. NGP will have flashy stuff for casuals while the 3DS will win since it has more actual content and is more child friendly.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jan 27, 2011)

3DS for me. The software line-up is incredible, and the system itself is looking brilliant. I've never been disappointed with Nintendo's handhelds before, and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

3DS has Gundam

Nintendid what Sony Didn't.

3DS ftw although I want both.


----------



## petspaps (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohk i had read somewhere that the 3DS would use some sore of an achievement system with it, i was unsure if it was trophies or stamps or points but i did read that nintendo would be incorporating something along those lines into the system. 
-Edit
I have researched this and have edited above, some devs are saying yes to some sort of achievement or score system and there have been reports saying nintendo reps have stated at launch there probably will not be an achievement based system built in. I believe it was a german rep that had stated in on an interview when demoing the handheld.


----------



## mad567 (Jan 27, 2011)

3Ds firstly
and when the prices are going to drop down i'll buy a psp2


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

As a handheld all it needs is decent graphics and over the top won't buy me. The reason i pick 3ds is because i'm looking forward to 3D experience and graphics are perfect, who cares they are not ps3 standard visual, its a flipping small screen just needs modern display to keep you hooked and pokemon is on it


----------



## It'sLuigi64 (Jan 27, 2011)

3ds ftw 3ds brings something new to the table plus it also has a strong lineup of games


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> And about the question. It will be PSP vs DS. NGP will have flashy stuff for casuals while the 3DS will win since it has more actual content and is more child friendly.



Um, I don't give a shit if it's child friendly. I don't think children should be playing video games anyway, since they then end up on forums like these acting like whiny bitches and typing incoherently.

And the NGP is looking to have a more core-focused library as of now.

I mean right now, between the two it's a tough bet and I don't think we can call it as of now (seeing as the 3DS has had plenty of game reveals and the NGP hasn't had any official reveals). Basically, whatever system has Peace Walker 2 will be better in my eyes.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

3DS is "old"? It isn't even released yet...


----------



## Centrix (Jan 27, 2011)

SifJar, There's nothing old about 3DS...do your research before posting please!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 27, 2011)

Allright...Ima go with the 3ds and most likely get the new psp a year from now...

Reason being I got the original psp at launch...and there was only like 4 games the first year....so when it broke I never bothered to get another 

Well that and Ive never been disappointed by Nintendo...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jan 27, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> SifJar, There's nothing old about 3DS...do your research before posting please!!!


He never said it was old.

Anyway on the topic. I'm not too sure if I want the NGP yet.
Idunno why but for some reason I'm just not too excited about it.
That and I have no clue what the price for the NGP is.


----------



## petspaps (Jan 27, 2011)

looks like 3DS is an obvious winner atm, keep it comin guys.

3D gaming is still new and nintendo offering it with almost every game without an expensive TV or glasses with portability is very appealing, whereas PSP2 is kind of a mini PS3 without 3D option with a probably ill-conceived touch screen on the front. while the back touch pad may have some use, the gyroscope feature being used as a snipers rifle and for things like that maybe difficult to use if in a space where you cant move rendering its portability almost null in my view. I mean imagine ur on the train trying to control ur gunshots by having to move around or by tapping the back of ur system.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> SifJar, There's nothing old about 3DS...do your research before posting please!!!


That's my point. If you bothered to read my post, you'd have known that.

I was referring to the sub title of the thread, " Forget the old in with the new", which was referring to the 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

petspaps said:
			
		

> 3D gaming is still new and nintendo offering it with almost every game without an expensive TV or glasses with portability is very appealing, whereas PSP2 is kind of a mini PS3 without 3D option with a probably ill-conceived touch screen on the front. while the back touch pad may have some use, the gyroscope feature being used as a snipers rifle and for things like that maybe difficult to use if in a space where you cant move rendering its portability almost null in my view. I mean imagine ur on the train trying to control ur gunshots by having to move around or by tapping the back of ur system.



What.

Where'd you ever pull out that example from? Maybe it was from a news article or something I didn't read. Even then, it's not like you slam on your system to activate the touchpad, a simple tap would suffice.

Also, everyone here thinks the 3D on the 3DS will blow your mind and be the best thing ever. I think it'll be there, some things will pop out, but in the end people will remember the 3D as a gimmick more than a revolution in gaming and a lot of gamers will keep that slider to Off on the 3DS most of the time.

I'll say this: 3D is just equal to upping the graphics. It adds no real gameplay revolutions outside of enhancing the eye candy. What makes 3D better than having the graphics on a PS3?


----------



## SFenton (Jan 27, 2011)

Obviously as this is a DS/GBA/Nintendo-based forum there are going to be more votes for the 3DS, but really, I think everyone's perceptions will changed based on its hackability/ability to pirate and the core games that make its way to the system.

While I'm excited for the rebirth of Kid Icarus, right now, the 3DS just looks to me like 3D remakes.  And while that may be true of the NGP- PS3 ports or "NGP Remakes"- I'm more interested in having a fresher experience.  So we'll end up seeing down the line.

It's also going to depend on price.  If Sony can somehow magically force the price of NGP to be $250-$300 (maybe even $350 if there's a great lineup) I'm sure a lot of people will grab the NGP.  If it costs more than that, however, I'll pass for a long while.  I never had much fun with my DS and I'm ready for a new PSP; I just don't have unlimited funds.

tl;dr- I pick the NGP.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

It all comes down to games.
3D ports of N64 games vs Ports of PS3 games
I dunno what to pick, both seem good.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> petspaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll agree with this, but the retail games are what will make these systems for me. Nintendo = Zelda, Mario, Starfox, Donkey Kong, etc. Sony = Uncharted, Resistance, Little Big Planet, etc. Nintendo's flagship titles have always meant more to me. Pricing is another thing, I'm sure Sony is looking at another PS3 scenario where they don't make a profit off of systems, and rely on sold games. Which they are probably looking at a BIG loss if they are going to competitively price their system. The little features for the PSP2 make it seem worthwhile. Integration is fast becoming the trend, and if Apple wises up and actually makes real games then the market will be split three ways. Everyone one will be doing the same thing, no one will be doing anything differently. This is where gimmicks such as glasses less 3D come into view. I will be buying the 3DS, and I will wait for more info on the NGP's price, specs and games before I make a decision regarding it.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 27, 2011)

I will get 3DS because I pre-ordered it and the release date and stuff is announced.
I didn't hear from the PSP2/NGP all year.


----------



## SFenton (Jan 27, 2011)

Right, you've also got to look at the first-party lineup.  Admittedly, Nintendo's is much more familiar, and I enjoy all of them better overall.  That said, third-party support will either be as strong as the original DS, or taper off like the Wii.  Same could be said for the NGP, though at current, third party looks better for Sony than Nintendo.  (Well, with the announced names. For example, Capcom's got Lost Planet on NGP while SSFIV on 3DS; simultaneously, Sony has Square Enix and an already-announced Call of Duty title).

Plus, FPSs will just handle better on NGP.  This is pretty much an indisputable fact for anyone that loves shooters.


----------



## steven gambee (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd def love to see a call of duty game on something portable that doesnt have shit graphics of difficult aim. i mean on the regular ds it was a joke, so the ngp has got me excited that there might be a cod release for it. the graphics equal to that of a ps3 and another analog stick plus touchpad? im sold. i still see myself getting the 3ds but ultimately i prefer the ngp as of npw


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

SFenton said:
			
		

> Right, you've also got to look at the first-party lineup.  Admittedly, Nintendo's is much more familiar, and I enjoy all of them better overall.  That said, third-party support will either be as strong as the original DS, or taper off like the Wii.  Same could be said for the NGP, though at current, third party looks better for Sony than Nintendo.  (Well, with the announced names. For example, Capcom's got Lost Planet on NGP while SSFIV on 3DS; simultaneously, Sony has Square Enix and an already-announced Call of Duty title).
> 
> Plus, FPSs will just handle better on NGP.  This is pretty much an indisputable fact for anyone that loves shooters.


Bah, touch screen aiming would be better if it was more responsive. With gyroscopes, it make gestures possible, or you could aim with the camera, or the gyroscope. Imagine, playing Call of Duty, or Medal of Honor. You see someone, and you just move your system a little bit to aim at them. When you start your game up first, you configure a window. Depending on the size of the window, it would equal the sensitivity of your turn speed.


----------



## Law (Jan 27, 2011)

I just want to play my games with buttons, jesus christ sony what are you doing


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 27, 2011)

The 3DS wins for me with longer battery life, 3D and the analogue and touchscreen combo which for me at least is easier than dual analogue.
Oh and the NGP is huge, 5 inches and that's just the screen, not a directly a bad thing at home but a little bothersome if your outside.
Though ill keep one eye on Sony for future new games.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

If i had a job right now (i'm a student) then I cannot deny I would get both, but you have to look at bang for buck when you don't have the luxury of both consoles. Both are very different but not as different as PSP and DS was.
I said PSP2. With those specs, hardware and (rumored price) of around 3DS price It outweighs 3DS IMO.
I will probably have a job in a year and a half so no problem, I will be the owner of both


----------



## petspaps (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> petspaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id agree in that 3D is upping the graphics, but in my opinion mind blowing effects wont be released until we develop private holographic gaming so 3D does come closest to that, but thats better than just knocking off a PS3 from what could be on a 45 inch tv with hd effects to a 5 inch touch pad with downgraded and complex controls.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

3DS is a dumb question to ask i want game PSP2 haves no game and no battery life


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely the 3DS.

Sorry, Sony. But if you want to win my wallet, you're gonna have to try harder than graphics.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> 3DS is a dumb question to ask i want game PSP2 haves no game and no battery life



How do you know the NGP doesn't have games, have you seen the developer lineup?  If not I suggest you start looking.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore him, he's a fail troll, none of his 1000 posts have any content or actual thinking behind them.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 27, 2011)

Who cares what the specs on either one are.  They both are using carts, which means they will have flashcarts for both.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Also, everyone here thinks the 3D on the 3DS will blow your mind and be the best thing ever. I think it'll be there, some things will pop out, but in the end people will remember the 3D as a gimmick more than a revolution in gaming and a lot of gamers will keep that slider to Off on the 3DS most of the time.
> 
> I'll say this: 3D is just equal to upping the graphics. It adds no real gameplay revolutions outside of enhancing the eye candy. What makes 3D better than having the graphics on a PS3?



Simply put, 3D is better because it is something new that hasn't been done before. That's the main selling point of the 3DS for me. If the 3DS didn't have 3D and just better graphics, I would be in no rush to get it anytime soon. Which is what I see the PSP2 as - super preatty graphics but not much new that's worth 400$.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 27, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There has been 3D video cards out for a while.


----------



## sKeEt (Jan 27, 2011)

As impressive as the specs are for the NGP it means nothing without software. Sony doesn't exactly have the best support either. Like Chaz said, they're gonna have to try harder than better graphics which they are trying with the touchscreen but since when has Sony supported these things before? Six Axis? Where has that been? Move? Does anyone even care about the Move?

Here's how you can tell what kind of support they're getting. Nintendo released 3DS dev kits to developers to create a presentation or demo for when they announce the 3DS. The developers immediately responded positively and showed the kind of support Nintendo hasn't seen from them in years. SF4, Resident Evil, Dead or Alive, Splinter Cell, Kingdom Hearts. Even Metal Gear? Kojima has expressed his disinterest in Nintendo's systems before but was quick to put together a demo for the 3DS and was legitimately excited for it. Not to mention the first party titles like Zelda, PilotWings, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, Kid Icarus, and Starfox.

What did Sony's NGP get? Uncharted, LBP, Wipeout, Call of Duty and Resistance? With PS3 quality graphics? So if PS3 owners want to take their games on the go not only do they have to drop $60 for the game but another $60 for the same damn game just to take it with them on top of the final NGP price which may be more than $300? Basically you want more of my money so I can play the same damn games? Nope, not from me Sony.

I'll stick with the 3DS cause I'll actually be getting a unique experience.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll get both. I have a PSP and a DS now and some of the best games I've ever played on a handheld have been psp games. Games like metal gear peace walker and killzone offer a gaming experience the DS can't. The PSP2 looks like it's going to be a better platform for emulators. They both have unique features to offer and they both look like great platforms so why not get both?


----------



## petspaps (Jan 27, 2011)

sKeEt said:
			
		

> As impressive as the specs are for the NGP it means nothing without software. Sony doesn't exactly have the best support either. Like Chaz said, they're gonna have to try harder than better graphics which they are trying with the touchscreen but since when has Sony supported these things before? Six Axis? Where has that been? Move? Does anyone even care about the Move?
> 
> Here's how you can tell what kind of support they're getting. Nintendo released 3DS dev kits to developers to create a presentation or demo for when they announce the 3DS. The developers immediately responded positively and showed the kind of support Nintendo hasn't seen from them in years. SF4, Resident Evil, Dead or Alive, Splinter Cell, Kingdom Hearts. Even Metal Gear? Kojima has expressed his disinterest in Nintendo's systems before but was quick to put together a demo for the 3DS and was legitimately excited for it. Not to mention the first party titles like Zelda, PilotWings, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, Kid Icarus, and Starfox.
> 
> ...



B-E-A-UTIFULLY said, thats all that needs saying.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 27, 2011)

I see the PSP2 as a Handheld PS3 and that just doesn't appeal to me....I think they jammed to many things into the system. It's gonna be hella expensive and unless a decent amount of games use all the features then they dont mean much to me. I just wanna play games...I loved when gaming was just buttons and a analog....thats it...what happen to that...Wii is probably the only system, in my opinion, that actually went beyond buttons and it did it well.

Now the 3D on the 3DS is a gimmick unless games can find away to incorporated into the actual gameplay some how....but it just seems more like a gaming system then media center (or in this case a mini media center cause thats pretty much what I use my PS3 as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

So with all that being said...I will be getting a 3DS, but I can't see myself getting a PSP2 unless it gets fully hacked and it has N64, Dreamcast, and/or PS2 emulation (is it even that powerful for PS2 emulation...i was just thinking it could like the PSP1 emulated PS1)

Oh I think this should be said....I don't give a damn about graphics honestly...As long as the graphics are decent and the gameplay is hott I'm sold...case closed

EDIT-Damn it...I accidentally voted for the freaking PSP2


----------



## Traversal (Jan 27, 2011)

Wasn't there a topic like this already in the 3DS sub-forums?


Anyways, 3DS. If the 3DS is anything like the DS, (and it has shown to be), then it'll have games that I'll actually play and enjoy. 

Besides, Sony waited too long to announce this, because I made up my mind a long time ago. That and I saved my money up a long time ago for the 3DS, and I'm not willing to have to save up another $250 just for the NGP, because it's probably going to be near $500.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 27, 2011)

Traverse96 said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a topic like this already in the 3DS sub-forums?
> 
> 
> Anyways, 3DS. If the 3DS is anything like the DS, (and it has shown to be), then it'll have games that I'll actually play and enjoy.
> ...



For that much, as I said before, someone better hack it and it better be able to emulate at least the N64 and Dreamcast and be able to do what all my other consoles can do combine....$500 for a damn handheld


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 27, 2011)

To the people saying the NGP has little to no support because of the number of demos shown have you seen the list of developers planning games for it?
http://www.qj.net/qjnet/psp/the-ngp-will-b...these-guys.html

Also you can't compare the 3ds which is almost out to the NGP which is several months away.

Quit speculating on pricing nothing has been said about the console itself or games.

Don't forget it is backwards compatible.

Supports Trophies.

Sony states that the battery life of the NGP is comparable to, if not better than, the current PSP when running early development units, so consumers can expect, at the very least, an equal amount of playtime.

As it gets closer to release there will be even more info.
Edit:spelling


----------



## sKeEt (Jan 28, 2011)

That's not a very good argument. Of course developers are planning to develop games for it. You could say the same thing about the 3DS or any other console ever. What I was showing was the excitement from developers to support the system. To back this up I'm going to raise another point that needs to be addressed about 3D in games as a gimmick.

So there's a lot of talk from people claiming that 3D is a gimmick. Adding 3D to a game is just like adding better graphics. It adds nothing to gameplay and is just eye candy etc.

Well there is a little bit more to the 3DS than just 3D. And it does a lot more than just make things pop out. It has motion-sensing accelerometer and gyroscope and cameras that can take photo's in 3D. What does this mean exactly? Smart developers who want to take advantage of these things can incorporate some impressive techniques into their game design. 

With the motion-sensing accelerometer and gyroscope they can use it to track your motions which then affect the 3D to allow change in perception by moving around which is made possible thanks to the added depth the stereoscopic 3D effect offers. Maybe you have to find something in the game but in order to find it you may have to crouch or position yourself in an angle in order to view it. Imagine being against the wall in Metal Gear and to peak out from it you actually have to peak out with or from your 3DS. The implications can add a lot to the game experience.

Taking photos can just as much be used in gameplay should developers choose so. Even if not, taking pictures in 3D is still a great idea. There's free software for the 3DS that has you taking pictures of things in the world around you to shoot targets and such. Take a picture of your face and have an aerial battle shooting your own face.

With the way 3D can be incorporated into games like this it's understandable that developers would be more excited making games for the 3DS than the basically just like the PS3 NGP. And if that's the case than it's just as expensive to develop for while only being able to offer exactly what's already being offered but in portable form.

I mean if the NGP is basically a PS3 in your pocket than why bother with a PS3 then? Even if Sony gets the support and the NGP is successful they may potentially kill off the PS3. If it does the same or more than the PS3 what will draw consumers to support it? It's a bit of a risk for them to make unless they do it right. How many things does Sony do right? I don't think their track record has been that good so far.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 28, 2011)

i choose 3DS,cause i cant afford to buy two gaming device in one year.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 28, 2011)

PSP2 backwards compatible? Understand it can download psp games, but you can not use umds on it which is a good thing and bad thing. 

Can it still do output? 

Anyway 3DS early and PSP2 quite much later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS grab more of attention and probably cheaper....


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 28, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i dont troll is th true so yea show me the games ?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Undecided. I'll wait for the price of the NGP to be revealed, as well as the upcoming games library. If the price is reasonable, and there's a decent set of games on the NGP that I'd like, I might go for the NGP. Otherwise, I'll probably get myself a 3DS.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 28, 2011)

ahh, i want both. both looks good.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Getting both, I have to.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't be getting either system any time soon, if ever.  

You see, I'm very old-school, I like old-school games.   Today's game developers can't really profit from the types of games I like, they just don't sell, so they don't make those kinds of games anymore.  Since they don't make those kinds of games anymore, people like me are left trying to play these current-gen games.......and they just don't have the same appeal to me like they do for younger gamers.

Once the DS is done and the last DS ROM is dumped to the scene, that is likely when my time with gaming will basically be at an end.  I'll still play my old games on occasion, but I won't bother with newer games and systems.  As it is now, I frequently go days on end without playing any games on any system.  If I had to actually buy all the games for the DS and PC instead of just DL'ing them, I would have gotten rid of the DS a long time ago and I also would have been done with gaming a couple of years ago.  And as we all know, PC's do a hell of a lot more than just play games.

To put it simply, I don't really fit the "gamer" profile these days. The time for me to move on is fast approaching.  I've been ignoring the feeling that there is something else I'm supposed to be doing every time I turn on a video game.  That feeling has been dogging me for years now.   Believe me when I say that it has really sucked the fun out of gaming for me, that feeling has.   It's about time I discover what that "something else I'm supposed to be doing" actually is and go do it.


----------



## monkat (Jan 28, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> The time for me to move on is fast approaching.  I've been ignoring the feeling that there is something else I'm supposed to be doing every time I turn on a video game.  That feeling has been dogging me for years now.   Believe me when I say that it has really sucked the fun out of gaming for me, that feeling has.   It's about time I discover what that "something else I'm supposed to be doing" actually is and go do it.



Damn it...I hate stuff like this...

Really makes me feel like I'm middle-aged...past my prime T_T...


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Uh...no, being TheRetroNeoGamer, I condemn stuff like "out with the old, in with the new".  My motto is "Live in the past, Look to the Future" , I love old games, no matter how old (two of my favorite games of all time are Chrono Trigger and Ocarina of Time) and in the future, I plan to review games new and old (not as a profession, though).

Oh, and the 3DS, the NGP doesn't really have any specs (except for graphics) that make me want to buy it over a PSP.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 28, 2011)

*As of now* the 3DS automatically wins because it's made by Nintendo. It's guaranteed to have amazing first party games released for it.

For the NGP, we have Uncharted.

Ocarina of Time + Kid Icarus > Uncharted.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> *As of now* the 3DS automatically wins because it's made by Nintendo. It's guaranteed to have amazing first party games released for it.
> 
> For the NGP, we have Uncharted.
> 
> Ocarina of Time + Kid Icarus > Uncharted.


this post doesnt say nintendo fanboy at all


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even so, the point he's trying to get across is that Nintendo has strong 1st party releases on all their consoles pretty quickly after release... Not so much with Sony apparently.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> *As of now* the 3DS automatically wins because it's made by Nintendo. It's guaranteed to have amazing first party games released for it.
> 
> For the NGP, we have Uncharted.
> 
> Ocarina of Time + Kid Icarus > Uncharted.


Well, that's a matter of opinion.  While I do enjoy OoT more than Uncharted, they're two games you can't really compare as they're almost nothing alike.  Also, it's not really fair to have both Kid Icarus and OoT against just Uncharted.

Also, while I love Nintendo (and am falling out of love with Sony) I'm not going to defend Sony, but I won't let you attack them with baseless conjectures.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2011)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they showed uncharted, little big planet, killzone, resistance, wipeout, and a bunch of 3rd party games
and probably expect more at e3

I dont know how this isnt good first party support
we will probably be seeing a gow and ratchet and clank, jak and daxter, or sly cooper game at e3


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it was my opinion. Obviously, I wasn't trying to say that is the case for everyone.

I'm just trying to say games always come first when picking a handheld, and right now the 3DS has better games. That could change.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I get carried away when I go into "Ace Attorney" mode.  I didn't mean to be so mean, sorry.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 28, 2011)

Which one is gonna be more successful? The PSP2, definitely. It's gonna release near or at Christmas and annoying 12 year olds are gonna be automatically attracted to things like Uncharted and Call of Duty.

Nintendo isn't being very smart this generation. They've held the monopoly for too long, I guess. When they crumble/fall, maybe some other company will step up and stuff. 

It's like the Sonic 360 scenario all over again.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Ehh. I can't pick, because we still know very little about the PSP2.
> 
> 
> Which one is gonna be more successful? The PSP2, definitely. It's gonna release near or at Christmas and annoying 12 year olds are gonna be automatically attracted to things like Uncharted and Call of Duty.
> ...



I learned that the NGP's game cards will be rewritable

"New Game Medium
NGP adopts a new game medium, a small, flash memory based card, dedicated for NGP software titles. Taking advantage of the flash memory feature, this innovative card can store full software titles plus add-on game content or game save data. By adopting a flash memory based card solution, SCE will be able to provide game cards with higher capacity in the future, allowing developers to store more game data to deliver rich and immersive games."
source in info box


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> It's like the Sonic 360 scenario all over again.








 Talk of any Sonic console game is damnable!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jan 28, 2011)

Kind of seeing PSP2 doing better in the long run but I got to have my Nintendo fix also.


----------



## sKeEt (Jan 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Which one is gonna be more successful? The PSP2, definitely. It's gonna release near or at Christmas and annoying 12 year olds are gonna be automatically attracted to things like Uncharted and Call of Duty.
> 
> Nintendo isn't being very smart this generation. They've held the monopoly for too long, I guess. When they crumble/fall, maybe some other company will step up and stuff.
> 
> It's like the Sonic 360 scenario all over again.



If you don't mind me asking exactly how has Nintendo not been smart this generation? Seems to me they are the only ones being smart.


----------



## Goofy Time (Jan 28, 2011)

3DS, if only for the fact the NGP is probably going to be expensive as sin.

Also, if the games cost $60, I hope people pirate the system to high hell. No fucking handheld platform should have games costing the same as console games. This is an growing problem with the industry, and it's precisely why people pirate anyway.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jan 28, 2011)

Initially, I'm going to get the 3DS because I have always purchased Nintendo handhelds and they've never disappointed me. I had a PSP and it seemed like only a couple good games would come out a year and the battery would just die even when not playing it. However, I wouldn't object to getting the PSP2 because it has great potential with the dual analog sticks and graphics. This, of course, would depend on the pricing and game lineup for the PSP2 in the end.


----------



## codmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

NGP:Nintendo Got Pwned


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> NGP:Nintendo Got Pwned



I knew someone was going to say this, this fanboyism is appearing all over the internet.

How were they "pwned" if nintendo's strategy is to use existing (moderetely) inexpensive technologies to produce a great gaming environment? The DS outsold the PSP when even then people were saying "ZOMG look at how powerfull the psp is, DS is crappy" boy were they wrong. I suspect a similar reaction and effect. Unless of course sony sell the NGP for less or equal to 3DS. My two cents.


----------



## zizer (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a dangerous thread .    nintendo is nintendo   ....   sony is sony


----------



## Ikki (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> NGP:Nintendo Got Pwned
> 
> What an unimpressive post coming from a person with that username.
> 
> ...



And why is that? What makes a handheld less than a home console? The pricing is (or should be) set by how much it costs making the product. Not by how big the hardware you shove the media in is.


----------



## The Albino (Jan 28, 2011)

Voted Other.  I'm getting both.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> codmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consoles are much more powerful. The reason handhelds have been so under powered when compared to their home console counter parts is because they cost so much money to make. Believe it or not in the world of electronics, price doesn't go down the smaller parts get, it goes up, sometime exponentially. The NGP is the most powerful handheld to date. Trumps the 3DS in almost every technical aspect, and is just about an inch larger than the PSP1000. Another way to think about it is that Nintendo always prices their systems to make a profit off of them. So if a 3DS costs $150 per unit to make, and I pay $250 dollars (which I am), they are making a $100 profit. Games will be cheaper because they won't have to make up for losses. Say the NGP sells for $350. The unit costs $400 per unit to make. They lose $50 per sale, and consequentially games must be more. Also since the games are on rewritable flash media, the cost of making the actual cartridge has just went up around $10. Increasing Costs further. To what? Only break even? Then you'll have to possibly pay for the online services to further make up for profit loss. I can already tell, Sony is about to start extorting as much as Microsoft. Get ready guys.

Oh yea, this isn't taking into account the licensing fees and such for the media capabilities we know it's going to have. I can see they are also going to rely on word of mouth and hype for advertising because I figure they aren't going to risk losing more money on advertising.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 28, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> codmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huge +1 to this. People never seem to learn anything from history. Sony has obviously not learned anything from the ps3, psp1, or even the original gameboy. The PS3 is in dead last this generation for costing too much at first and not bringing anything new to the table. The PSP finished far below the DS because of high price and few and far between A games. Go back too original Gameboy. It was black and white but beat out color systems. Why? a) price b) games c) cost of ownership (battery life, game prices, etc).


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Nintendo isn't being very smart this generation. They've held the monopoly for too long, I guess. When they crumble/fall, maybe some other company will step up and stuff.


The same was said before the DS was released.

I'm going for the 3DS seeing it'll offer games that won't be on other consoles, Nintendo have a knack of leaving their own titles on the console they were on. I am interested in the NGP but chances are most of its great games will be ported to the PS3 which will become cheaper anyway. They did this with some of the PSP titles on PS2 but they didn't do too well seeing everyone moved on, PS3 still have at least 4 years left on it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> NGP:Nintendo Got Pwned



If you insist.

NGP: Not Great Product, because when the 3DS trumps it, Sony will have been "3'D, Sucka" (DS, Wii, 3DS)


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm the PSP2 looks good especially if you don't currently own anything.

But I DO own a Nintendo DSi XL which means same screen size so why be out a lot of cash and no improvement there for me. No, resolution is not something I worship.

I have an Acekard 2i, explain to me how the PSP2 is going to improve on my already possessing thousands of games.

I like the sound of the game cart mentioned though and can just picture a lot of you lads going glazed over drooling thinking of scamming software.

Battery is not an issue to me. 4 hours is a long time believe it or not. But a non replaceable battery? At all? Ever? Sounds like a dead game device every 1-2 years considering how you kids play em. Danged well better not be 599


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jan 28, 2011)

3DS 1 thing better games better online service than NGP 3DS FTW!!!!


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 28, 2011)

Some people here sound ridiculous. I'm not going to cut myself off from an amazing console just because I'm too much of a fanboy to admit that the other guy has something worth looking at. I love my DS but the PSP kicks some serious ass. Right now I'm playing Metal Gear Peace Walker and Killzone and I'm loving the PSP. I don't love my DS any less. Both are great systems. The 3DS and PSP2 also look great. I can't wait to get my hands on the 3DS and I'll also be chomping at the bit to play the PSP2 when that comes out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2011)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> better online service



Because being bogged down by friend codes and not having the multiconsole support of the PSN sounds just awesome!

Oh, and no option for 3G either.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll be getting both, but I'm more excited for the NGP because it has a lot more to offer than the 3DS.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 28, 2011)

Neither. I'm not particularly happy with either one right now. The only game I want to play on 3DS right now is Layton/Wright but I can play that through other outlets. Other than that, I'd be wasting money on games I've already played, making new handhelds moot.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2011)

3DS.
It'll likely get considerably more good games then the PSP2, like the DS before it.

I don't care that the 3DS is 3D either, that's just a boring gimmick, but the games it also has promised for it are going to be great.

I'm sure, like the PSP, the PSP2 will eventually be worth buying, but I wouldn't get it until a year after launch. Paying launch price for it and then waiting a year+ for a reasonable amount of great games to come out is pointless. Besides a second analog stick, finally, the NGP isn't all that impressive. It's just a more powerful PSP that can't play UMDs and has a retarded touch pad on its back. So neither NGP nor the 3DS really 'wow' me with their gimmicks. It's all about the games that get released on them that I care about.


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 30, 2011)

Whichever gets a full speed N64 emulator first.


----------



## Midna (Jan 30, 2011)

...There's no option for both here. This thread assumes that this entire site is made up fanboys from one camp or the other. I'm gettin both when my funds are up.


			
				codmaster said:
			
		

> NGP:Nintendo Got Pwned


If you want to go there, how about Not Gonna Play?


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 30, 2011)

imo it will be a good choice for those who want a gaming-hendheld+phone in one
i myself was looking for sth like that too, but i stay with the 3ds
i'm more of a gamer and it's already too good to be true

ngp is not going to be a threat
nor will the 3ds to the ngp that much

they are starting to take different routes


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> imo it will be a good choice for those who want a gaming-hendheld+phone in one
> i myself was looking for sth like that too, but i stay with the 3ds
> i'm more of a gamer and it's already too good to be true
> 
> ...



The NGP isn't a phone.

And since when will the NGP not having games for gamers?


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 30, 2011)

Eeee, talk about deja vu watching the NGP.... I remember thinking PSP would wipe the floor with the DS, and also WTF were Nintendo thinking anyway (rather like the Wii!) - however it's a case of once bitten twice shy this time round! My PSP, aside from being a decent emu console, has to be the worst games machine I've ever bought, and while I think the dual analogue/PS3 graphics/interesting back touch screen sounds good, I'll pass this time! 

3DS all the way for me, and besides, if I want to play PS3 games, I'll, erm, play them on my PS3!!


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 30, 2011)

Asking this question on a forum packed with Nintendo fanboys is kinda pointless, huh?

I'll buy both, eventually.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 30, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Asking this question on a forum packed with Nintendo fanboys is kinda pointless, huh?
> 
> I'll buy both, eventually.



With a website named GBATemp, how can one not believe it to be more Nintendo-based? Besides, if such a topic were on a Sony fanboy forum, would you expect anything less than NGP favoritism?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 30, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thats why we cant have nice things


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2011)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> Whichever gets a full speed N64 emulator first.


That should be easy for both handhelds but I've pictured NGP emulating 3ds games which means nintendo got... -_-

Hope my nightmare doesn't come true and 3ds a little more powerful to shrug it off, otherwise...imagine the Sony fangirls =p


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 31, 2011)

what a question, 
ninty for life


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 31, 2011)

3DS, graphics may not be as great (still look fantastic anyway), and theres no 3G as well as other features, but that 3D effect without glasses really is a selling point for me.  While a back touch screen does little to nothing for me (seriously, I mean we talk about gimmicks for video games, and a back touch screen just takes the cake, I can see it coming in handy only for a few games, and I bet in a years time, games will stop utilizing almost entirely).


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2011)

duffmmann said:
			
		

> 3DS, graphics may not be as great (still look fantastic anyway), and* theres no 3G *as well as other features, but that 3D effect without glasses really is a selling point for me.  While a back touch screen does little to nothing for me (seriously, I mean we talk about gimmicks for video games, and a back touch screen just takes the cake, I can see it coming in handy only for a few games, and I bet in a years time, games will stop utilizing almost entirely).


Umm, no.  The 3DS does have 3G.  It was confirmed a while back.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT? For real?  I somehow completely missed that, can you should me a link to the confirmation of that?  I've read so much news on the 3DS but I never saw anything about the 3DS definitely having 3G.  i do recall reading a report where a 3G provider had said that a video game company had approached them about putting 3G in their new handheld, but when asked to specify they said no comment or whatever.  Fast forward to today, and I assumed he was talking about the NGP.  but seriously, please let me see where it was stated that the 3DS has 3G, thats so cool!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't heard about that. Source please.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 31, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss this too, are you sure?!!!


----------



## Jan1tor (Jan 31, 2011)

Well the 3DS will still fit comfortabley in my shirt pocket or pants pocket. With the specs and all it just seems like a better system for me. Not getting nitty gritty and I know the specs for sony are great too it just plain is more appealing and fun for the 3DS.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 31, 2011)

3DS doesn't have 3g, i'd like to see a source


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd also like to know where Nintendo declared the 3DS having 3G. Such a feature, imo, would not be a small matter, but widespread over countless websites.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 31, 2011)

it was only rumors, never confirmed


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 31, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it was only rumors, never confirmed



Nintendo doesn't have a robust online strategy like Sony sadly.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 31, 2011)

Offtopic, but isn't 4G planned to be the standard by the end of the year?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 31, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Offtopic, but isn't 4G planned to be the standard by the end of the year?



I suppose so, its being adopted by major carriers. I think 3G should suffice for online gaming we'll have to see, I'm curios to know the pricing on NGP.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 31, 2011)

well, I guess technically Nintendo hasn't yet said it won't have 3G, but looking it up, it has not been declared  yet, and I would think a detail like that would have been disclosed by now considering in a month it will be out in Japan, but who knows, it is possible.  though i would say very unlikely.  Regardless, I still want a 3DS over an NGP.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe next revision, lol.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 31, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maybe next revision, lol.



Well considering Nintendo is saying don't be expecting a "Lite" version as they got this one right with the first model, I'm not holding my breath on a revision coming, at least not for at least 3 years.


----------



## Midna (Jan 31, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3G should suffice for online gaming? Hahahahaha. Maybe for online Chess.


----------



## Cloak519 (Jan 31, 2011)

Peculiarly for me I'm actually looking forward to the NGP far more than I am the 3DS.
The 3DS impressed me only because of the amazing range of games. The hardware itself didn't interest me.
Though the NGP currently doesn't have the best game line-up, I'm loving the hardware. I only really play handhelds and this is exactly what I've been after for quite some time.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 31, 2011)

Graphics whore


----------



## Cloak519 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Far from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I would take the 3DS any day over the NGP based on the games currently on offer... my concern is that it would go the same way my DS went. After spending around a year enjoying the amazing range of games on offer, I suddenly found myself without any interesting titles because I'd played most of them. My DS sat on my shelf collecting dust. I wasn't alone with that, either. This is the way I see the 3DS going.
I'm wanting the NGP on account of hacks. After I've played through the super titles and I reach the 'gathering dust' stage, I should still be able to put it to good use.
Hacks will happen, despite the pre-release 'doom and gloom'. And when we're at that stage, with hardware like that and a few other factors such as dedicated coders... things should get interesting.
I also want to grab an NGP to experiment a little... Nintendo are starting to lose their appeal for me personally and last generation I went for Ninty rather than Sony. This time around I'll do the opposite and see what happens.


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

hmmmm.... look at the gbatemp.net logo "the largest gba and ds community on the web" i think 90% here are nintendo ds users and 60% from that are nintendists so i think 3ds will always win here.

btw whats that shit "back touchscreen" on ngp ¬¬ if it will copy ds, at least do it right


----------



## Cloak519 (Jan 31, 2011)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> hmmmm.... look at the gbatemp.net logo "the largest gba and ds community on the web" i think 90% here are nintendo ds users and 60% from that are nintendists so i think 3ds will always win here.
> 
> _btw whats that shit "back touchscreen" on ngp ¬¬ if it will copy ds, at least do it right_


First point is very true.
Highlighted point is like saying the DS copied a TV remote because it has buttons.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> btw whats that shit "back touchscreen" on ngp ¬¬ if it will copy ds, at least do it right


its a touchpad, same exact thing on laptops


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it was only rumors, never confirmed


Never mind, it wasn't confirmed, but it is not a rumor.  Ryuji Yamada, President at Japanese wireless company NTT DoCoMo said it was possible that the 3DS would have it.  So it's largely possible.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 31, 2011)

neither, i don't want nintendo or sony to control and watch what i do on my console, i will stick to my psp and ds thanks.


----------



## sayorecca (Jan 31, 2011)

ill definately get the 3ds first since it is more likely to be hacked/modded or otherwise able to play roms/homebrew sooner


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2011)

sayorecca said:
			
		

> ill definately get the 3ds first since it is more likely to be hacked/modded or otherwise able to play roms/homebrew sooner


Are you serious?  The NGP will definitely be hacked faster.  Heck, we still haven't hacked a quarter of the DSi.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> sayorecca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows. The PSP got hacked easily because we were lucky enough to find the private and common keys.


----------



## MrCooper (Jan 31, 2011)

I would rather psp2(ngp) because of the no dizziness and it seems to look better to me


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

sayorecca said:
			
		

> ill definately get the 3ds first since it is more likely to be hacked/modded or otherwise able to play roms/homebrew sooner


Perhaps, it just depends on motivation. PS3 wasn't hacked until late last year, a good 4 year run. It took around 8 months.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> *I would rather psp2(ngp) because of the no dizziness* and it seems to look better to me


You don't have to keep the 3D on.  I won't.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the keys were never found (were actually they were found when the ps3 keys were found inside the ps3)

we were only able to run it from finding ways to exploit the system and run unsigned code


----------



## Searinox (Feb 1, 2011)

These type of threads are the only kind that's gonna outnumber pokemon BW patch threads...


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2011)

Searinox said:
			
		

> These type of threads are the only kind that's gonna outnumber pokemon BW patch threads...


Until it's officially translated at least...or not because of Nintendo's crappy localization of names (seriously, Snivy?  Tsutarja > Snivy).


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 2, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> neither, i don't want nintendo or sony to control and watch what i do on my console, i will stick to my psp and ds thanks.



The benefits of having either handheld outweighs the risks.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think my main problem with the 3DS, upon reflection, is the 3D element.
I've never seen a 3D movie, never experienced 3D, and the 3D hype just isn't there for me. What I see when I see the 3DS is just a DS with better graphics. I went off the DS after around a year so I don't find the notion of getting another very appealing.


----------



## Bunie (Feb 2, 2011)

Whats MOST important to me, is not graphics or things of that nature,

But the control layout. Nintendo and Microsoft (xbox) have always won in this department for me (Excluding Wii). if my hands arent comfortable, i'm only going to play for like 3 minutes before i put it down. the PSX/2/3 controller with the stick placement and what-not is just awful for me. it's harder to aim then trying to use the X/O/Triangle/Square buttons to look. I'm not sure about this 3DS stick (i know its not called a "stick", its more of a slider or something...But its a stick lol.) it's placement way up there worries me that it will be a bit hard to reach or require my hand to be up higher, almost on the top screen. I don't think sticks are meant to be on handhelds.

Anyway, the 3DS i think is going to feel better in my hand than anything Sony could come up with, and i think we're going to see a lot more games for the 3DS than the PSP2, Game developers like working with new tech like they did with the touchscreen. working with the PSP is like asking a developer to port their high-end PS3 games to the dreamcast, with no innovation.

The moral of the story is, Don't do drugs.


----------



## Midna (Feb 2, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I think my main problem with the 3DS, upon reflection, is the 3D element.
> I've never seen a 3D movie, never experienced 3D, and the 3D hype just isn't there for me. What I see when I see the 3DS is just a DS with better graphics. I went off the DS after around a year so I don't find the notion of getting another very appealing.


Thne turn the 3D off. And how can you bash 3D when you freely admit you've never even seen a 3D movie?

Also Bunie. The 3DS circle pad (not analog stick) is in the same place as it is on the Xbox and Gamecube pads. What's the difference?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm buying both, like I did with my DS and PSP.



Silly poor children who feel the need to continue arguing about one product being better than other instead of experiencing both.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 3, 2011)

i'd be buying the DSiXL first, coz i still don't have one. i'll buy a 3DS and NGP when it's hacked. but i'll be getting both.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're implying that I'm going to walk out to a store and pay £230 for a console that has 3D as a primary selling point and then turn the 3D off?
That's like going to Maccies, buying a burger, throwing away the burger and keeping only the box. Or 'stupid', in short.
I know a lot of people bash 3D but really... I wasn't bashing 3D. If you interpreted it that way then you're at fault, not myself.
I said "the 3D hype just isn't there for me". That is by no means bashing 3D. It's me stating that I don't feel like I need 3D.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

Meh, wait 2 years for the Sega 3DPSP2i XL


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 3, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> I'm buying both, like I did with my DS and PSP.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly poor children who feel the need to continue arguing about one product being better than other instead of experiencing both.



Yeah, the console/handheld wars are getting old fast.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 3, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can one thing age at a faster pace than another thing :?
OT: Will wait until christmas for NGP probably, I know I won't be able to resist the tempting line up.
Will get 3DS when it's cheap as shit or wait for Lite version. (And yes, I saw the thread and I call BS, there *will* be a second version.)

I've never bought both competing consoles before until recently when I got a GO after owning a DS phat for 6 years.
And I know I've posted in this thread many times but i change my mind like the weather :s


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

I want both of them. I own both of the other handhelds, so I might as well own the other 2.


----------



## Net_Bastard (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd buy both, but I'm poor, so I can only buy one after saving up for a long time. I'm leaning towards NGP, actually. But if it's more than $350 (Which it has a chance of being), then 3DS it is.


----------



## petspaps (Feb 4, 2011)

lol i forgot i created this thread...checked in on it and went wtf 10 pages. Well seems to be the same story as what people are sayin before. Some want better graphics on the smaller screen and some want a different gaming experience. And the counter arguments are the same as well, why play some hd game on a smaller screen when you can get the big picture on a big screen and 3D is just a gimmick. 
Anyone got anything new to bring to the table.


----------



## nintendoom (Feb 5, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Out of the two I'd choose the 3DS. Nintendo exclusives beat Sony exclusives any day.


are there any sony exclusives?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The only exclusive i know was Crash Bandicoot!
------------------
Oh wait, he's not exclusive to sony anymore!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> are there any sony exclusives?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outside of, you know, Uncharted, Killzone, Resistance, Sly Cooper, formerly Spyro, Gran Turismo, LittleBigPlanet, Modnation Racers, God of War, etc.

There's also "high console favoritism" with Metal Gear Solid and Final Fantasy on Sony consoles.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 5, 2011)

3ds for pokemon r/s remakes


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 5, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Google it
2. Read a list
3.Regret your post
4. ???
5. Profit


----------

